# i need suggestions



## hand2handCombat (Aug 11, 2002)

im looking into sword arts, anyone suggest one that is fast and includes hand2hand techniques please. thanks


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2002)

Most don't include hand-to-hand as well; Ninjutsu is an exception, but in Japan they separated out the various components. You could find a ryu-ha with many sub-arts that would include both (see www.koryu.com). Some historical fencing schools teach grappling as well (see www.thehaca.com). The FMA include swordwork and empty hand but often with a very short sword and a stick emphasis--arts called kali are more likely to be what you're looking for; see also the Indonesian systems.

Of course Chinese arts like Tai Chi teach a straight and broad sword but often in a formalized manner.

See also www.swordforum.com and www.bladeforums.com for more discussion.


----------



## Chiduce (Sep 12, 2002)

The Shaolin Styles use many sword and other weapons arts also.
Styles such as Baguazhang use the Deer Hook Sword etc,.
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## islandtime (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hand2handCombat _
> 
> *im looking into sword arts, anyone suggest one that is fast and includes hand2hand techniques please. thanks *


.............................................................................................

I will throw in my style, WunHopKuenDo (KaJuKenBo). This style has the great elements of hand combat of one base style and the Chinese movements and weapons of the other,,(swells with pride).
If there isn't a school near you, going with the Chinese style that you like should be alright also.. Make sure you watch a couple of classes whatever you are interested in ,to make shure this style is what you are looking for


Gene Gabel:asian:


----------

